# Wireless Broadband disabled in Ubuntu 10.10



## roshgorg (Nov 27, 2010)

Last week, I got an Ubuntu 10.10 disk from the Ubuntu people. I was actually having Ubuntu 10.04 installed. When I got this new disk, I removed 10.04 and installed Ubuntu 10.10. But, after installing 10.10, I am not able to connect to internet. I don't have access to wired network.

When I connect my mobile phone with the usb cable, it detects my phone, and I configured the details and made a new connection, but, i am not able to connect to internet. When I right clicked on the 'network icon', it is shown that mobile broadband is 'disabled' .When I clicked to enable the mobile broadband, nothing happens. It just says disabled.

How to enable mobile broadband , so that I can access the internet.

Thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Can you tell us what brand and model your mobile phone is and what steps you have taken already to try and get it to work.

Cheers!


----------



## roshgorg (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Wmorri,
Thanks for the fast reply.
My mobile phone is Samsung D900 . 

I connected it my pc with the usb cable. And I created a new mobile broadband connection. Entered the details, phone number, apn etc. Then once I finished it, I tried to establish a connection by clicking in the 'network' icon. There it was written 'mobile broadband disabled' . On right clicking that icon, there is an option to click- 'enable mobile broadband.
But on clicking it, nothing happens.

what is wrong?


----------



## 0xCF00 (Nov 28, 2010)

Oop's I completely missed what you where saying in my previous attempt to help, your trying to connect with your phone and I thought it was a wireless issue, show's that you should not stair at two screens at once when trying to give someone tech support I guess. If you right-click the Network Manager Icon and goto Edit connections, you should have the option to enable Mobile Broadband in there.


----------



## roshgorg (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello 0xCF00, When i click 'enable mobile broadband', nothing happens... it still shows 'mobile broadband disabled'


----------



## 0xCF00 (Nov 28, 2010)

I must confess I am a little clueless as to how that one works, I have a SIM card slot on my net-book which takes a mobile SIM to enable surfing. But I have never needed to use it as I am more of a wireless AP (access point) kind of guy. I am also dubious as to what kind of speeds I would get from say a provider like 3G who are doing free PAYG SIM's to UK customers at the moment. From prior experience of using 3G PAYG I know they nobble your credit at the end of the month if you haven't used it all up, so you have to go out and buy more. When it comes to mobiles and Linux the only experience I have with getting phone wet-ware to chat to Linux is via Bitpim, most of my phones have never needed it, except Samsung or Sony. If you can splash the cash perhaps a different model of phone, like an Alcatel OT (One Touch) might be a worthwhile investment. (approx 39.99 on PAYG from Tesco) HTH

Also on Samsung models dont know if you've heard this one but, if you type *#4777*8665# you can disable the GPRS or increase the signal strength to MultiSClass 8, just don't have it next to your head, 1 is weakest, 8 is strongest.


----------



## 0xCF00 (Nov 28, 2010)

The only other thing you can try is ndiswrapper-gtk which will let you load the Samsung proprietary drivers for your model and then Linux might see it. On the Alcatel OT-708 Linux see's the phone straight away, because the underlying OS on the phone is Open source, so because Samsung do not release there drivers to be open source this is why your having probs! I would invest in a OT and pay as cheap as possible, then pay some guy in a turban 10 bucks to get it unlocked for any SIM any network. (worked for me!)


----------

